
Realtime Tokyo 3D train map using open API - mac1010
https://nagix.github.io/mini-tokyo-3d/
======
apersom
[https://tracker.geops.ch](https://tracker.geops.ch) Similar thing for many
different parts of the world.

~~~
GordonS
That's pretty cool too - no 3D wow factor, but as amazing as that looks (and
it _does_ ) it is superflous; a 2D map is easier to read and of course much
more performant.

~~~
jessriedel
Of course, this 2D map in particular appears to be built from raster images,
so things look pixelated when you zoom in by pinching.

------
tokyokawasemi
Super cool, really fun!

Same github account has a neat missile visualization as well:
[https://nagix.github.io/nk-missile-tests/](https://nagix.github.io/nk-
missile-tests/)

~~~
elkos
Awesome is an understatement

------
eric_khun
This is neat!

\- Which API would you recommend to get accurate transit information data for
the Tokyo or any other city ? Google API Directions does not gives out the
transit information for Tokyo for licensing reasons

\- Is there any article talking about and path optimisation including time
constraint? I've done something homemade (a mix of bird flight distance and
time to destination) it looks "okay" but I'm sure can be better.

I've just built a tool to calculate directions to POIs during a long flights
layover [1] but those data are not great so far...

[1] [https://travelhustlers.co/layover-in/](https://travelhustlers.co/layover-
in/)

~~~
dvcrn
Isn’t google and Apple maps also just using jorudan data?
[https://norikae.jorudan.co.jp/openapi/](https://norikae.jorudan.co.jp/openapi/)

Edit: yup, google has in their agency info that they use jorudan

------
benbristow
Trains not running well today, on the green line there's one running 5 minutes
late. That's unacceptable by Japanese standards (and on-time by UK
standards)...

~~~
chasontherobot
That green line (the Chuo line) is regularly 10-30m late during rush hour.

~~~
h1d
You're wrong on multiple points in a single line.

Green line is Yamanote line and neither Yamanote nor Chuo line are that late
unless some serious accidents occur. If you mean by, 1-3m then, I guess you're
within a reasonable claim.

------
asteli
Not just trains. Zoomed out a bit and was surprised to see a UAL flight
departing from Haneda.

------
ape4
As I watched 2 red trains collided then occupied the same space for a while.

~~~
rzzzt
Both the short story and the movie is pretty cool:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moebius_(1996_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moebius_\(1996_film\))

------
niea_11
Another one from the same developer but in 2-d :
[https://nagix.github.io/mini-tokyo/](https://nagix.github.io/mini-tokyo/)

~~~
Yuioup
The trains don't seem to stop for very long, for about 1 second or so. Or am I
not interpreting it correctly?

~~~
niea_11
I don't think the 2d version is in realtime. I checked on google maps the
journey from Shinjuku to Yotsuya on the red line is 11 min long, but on the 2d
map the train does it in less than 10s. Plus, each time you reset the page,
the positions of the trains are reset. Still it's cool way to see the activiy
on the subway network.

~~~
davidmichael4u
It's working perfectly for me

------
Tepix
This is great, but when I read "3d" i was hoping to see the actual depth of
the subway train tracks below the surface.

------
megamindbrian2
This is amazing. Lots of politics on this site recently, but this is
beautiful.

------
ablation
Good work OP, if this is yours. I enjoyed using it. Would be great to have
more contextual information on trains/lines permanently visible when you
click, if I could offer a constructive suggestion.

------
csande17
It'd be super neat to have something like this for trains in other places
besides Tokyo. Would a GTFS feed[1] provide enough information, or does this
require more specialized data?

[1]:
[https://developers.google.com/transit](https://developers.google.com/transit)

~~~
eric_khun
Google API Directions does not gives out the transit information for Tokyo for
licensing reason unfortunately :(

------
ascavalcante80
Just like Mini Metro, but real life...

------
jillesvangurp
Well done. Runs pretty nicely on my huge 5K screen (five year old imac). There
is a little bit of flickering and other graphics glitches.

I love how it shows the individual carriages and train tracks when you zoom
in.

------
bayasaa
Cool stuff. I wish it indicates which direction it's moving.

------
Hyperized
Very satisfying to watch. Locally we have this:
[https://spoorkaart.mwnn.nl/](https://spoorkaart.mwnn.nl/)

------
softgrow
Looks great but lacks some JR lines (e.g. Musashino) and private surface lines
and Shinkansen. But still having most JR and most subway is great.

~~~
softgrow
If you head south towards Haneda airport there are little (blocky) planes!
Source is at [https://github.com/nagix/mini-
tokyo-3d](https://github.com/nagix/mini-tokyo-3d). This seems to be part of an
Open Data Challenge for Public Transport in Tokyo
[https://tokyochallenge.odpt.org/en/](https://tokyochallenge.odpt.org/en/)
which is running this year.

------
delinka
I was hoping for a 3D component to the space the lines occupy underground.
This seems to be 3D structure and trains laid onto a 2D map.

------
pugworthy
I now have this running quietly on a spare monitor at full screen, following a
train. It's sort of a soothing display in a way.

------
greggman2
It's very cool but it's not even showing 20% of Tokyo's train lines. There are
over 40 lines in Tokyo

~~~
bayasaa
Seems like it's showing only the JR railway trains which is one of the biggest
company operates in Japan.

~~~
lovemenot
You can see subway too. Both Toei and Metro operated lines. Their colours are
faded to indicate underground.

I was impressed to find the JR train I am currently sitting on. As my train
started moving out of the station, its simulation moved immediately. I cannot
tell whether this is realtime data or just because the train is perfectly on
schedule.

------
barlog
“Tokyo's public transport systems are Magically art”, which foundation has
been calculated precisely.

------
namanaggarwal
This is pretty nice. Are there providers that can provide transit data
publicly for other cities as well.

------
elif
Incredible work! I'll be sure to check it when I use trains and give feedback

------
pjmlp
This is a very nice use of WebGL. Very cool

------
shymady
Looks awesome! I want it for New York ver.

------
ohduran
Fantastic job!

